# No tool bar on the cell phone !



## Gemmenita

Hi Mike,

I  don't have any toolbar on my cell phone in the 'Create Thread' and 'Start a New Conversation' pages,
nor I can see it on the top of the "reply to a thread" box !!!
Therefore I am not able to use a rich text format on the cell phone !

That would be very kind of you if you look into it.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## JamesM

What kind of cellphone do you have, Gemmenita?


----------



## mkellogg

Gemmenita, please send me an email (to forum07@...) with a screenshot if you can take one.

Your phone might not be capable of using the rich text editor, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gemmenita

Thanks a lot, Mike !  OK, I'll do it right away. ( My cell is - of course - an Android one where the toolbar of vbulletin was shown perfectly !)


----------



## cherine

Hi Mike,

I have the same problem on my Windows phone. I just emailed you a screen shot.


----------



## mkellogg

After some investigation, it seems:

The Windows Phone browser doesn't show the toolbar and probably won't for a while.
Firefox on Android doesn't show the toolbar.  Other browsers on Android do.

Cherine, if there are any other web browsers that you can try on your phone, you might find one that has the toolbar.  I see that Windows Phone has a Maxthon browser, that I heard works on Android. You might try that one.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi Mike,

...And now, with a toolbar on my cell (Superb!),  I would like to thank you very much again for solving the problem ! 

Best regards


----------



## cherine

mkellogg said:


> Cherine, if there are any other web browsers that you can try on your phone, you might find one that has the toolbar. I see that Windows Phone has a Maxthon browser, that I heard works on Android. You might try that one.


Hi Mike,
Thanks for the suggestions. I tried both Maxthon and Opera Mini. Neither worked. I guess I'll just wait for Windows 10 and its Edge browser.


----------

